# The Best BMW Scanner for The DIY Mechanic



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

I spent a month of solid research before picking up the foxwell nt-510. It has done everything I needed including sync SAS after swapping abs module sync ews.

It's slow as molasses but gets the job done. 

I have added a few more makes to mine which is great. 

I also have think diag which the interface is better and can do some minor coding like key functions which is good timing for me since I finally bought a new remote key and was able to program it to open all doors on the first click but only the driver door if I open with the key blade.


----------



## AntonBasa (Feb 25, 2021)

Go Carly, inexpensive and will do most things you want.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Used to be. Now it's subscription. Do some math to figure out how long it takes to cost more than foxwell which is one time purchase. 

I would have bought Carly if didn't switch to subscription. Ironically I bought think diag also subscription due to some feedback from a particular mechanic I follow. It's probably very similar.


----------



## AntonBasa (Feb 25, 2021)

andrewwynn said:


> Used to be. Now it's subscription. Do some math to figure out how long it takes to cost more than foxwell which is one time purchase.
> 
> I would have bought Carly if didn't switch to subscription. Ironically I bought think diag also subscription due to some feedback from a particular mechanic I follow. It's probably very similar.


I'd forgotten that they had changes to subcription.
I have had my Carly before they changed their name to Carly, some 6-7 years, used to be BMwhat. cheers...


----------



## TexasDocCobra (Mar 16, 2016)

I also have the Foxwell, but the NT-530. It is able to communicate with my F30 (the 520 and 510 cannot). I, too, added the other makes of vehicles I own. This let me "reprogram" the new battery and find which cylinder was intermittently misfiring (needed a coil). It is slow-ish, but aren't they all?


----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

I just picked up an Ancel BM700 scanner. I literally just received it last week, based on what I've seen in videos and reviews it will do everything I need it to do...


----------



## Akhil Gupta (Sep 11, 2021)

I just picked up an Ancel BM700 scanner. I literally just received it last week, based on what I've seen in videos and reviews it will do everything I need it to do...


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

TexasDocCobra said:


> I also have the Foxwell, but the NT-530. It is able to communicate with my F30 (the 520 and 510 cannot). I, too, added the other makes of vehicles I own. This let me "reprogram" the new battery and find which cylinder was intermittently misfiring (needed a coil). It is slow-ish, but aren't they all?


Tye think diag is about 5x as fast on the E70 so I would guess on F30 it would be fast. But it's subscription and very buggy software (even if much better arranged than foxwell). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tja623 (Sep 13, 2013)

Eli Madero said:


> Whether you just want to save a buck or love the challenge of repairing your modern day BMW, you'll definitely want the best BMW scanner at your disposal.
> 
> Since 1996, all cars that have been manufactured for sale in the US have been required to be OBD (On Board Diagnostics) II compliant. This meant that the vehicles needed to have a diagnostic port that is accessible to the consumer to access trouble codes with a scan tool when the engines system of complex sensors would find parameters out of specification. In the early days of OBD II, only shops would invest in the expensive technology of scanners, but as time has gone one, the cost of these diagnostic tools has gone down.
> 
> ...


Autel MaxiSys MS906 BT
Worth every penny...can do almost anything the factory tool can do.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds awesome but it's it reality DIY class vs. Indy mechanic class? 

My foxwell with 3 extra brands,
2-20 ft·lb digital torque wrench
10-100 ft·lb digital torque wrench
3x torque multiplier
Sub frame bushing tool
Bushings for same
Full front and rear suspension kit
Oh and four brand new Dunlop high end tires. 

For the same$

Not discounting the statement worth every ¢ kinda glad I spent my $ on the above before getting tempted


----------



## tja623 (Sep 13, 2013)

andrewwynn said:


> Sounds awesome but it's it reality DIY class vs. Indy mechanic class?
> 
> My foxwell with 3 extra brands,
> 2-20 ft·lb digital torque wrench
> ...


Agreed I am the Indy mechanic so I am biased. I was comparing the Autel to Autologic in my mind initially. However I have also survived many DIY/side jobs with the budget friendly Autels in the past. I must say they continue to improve...But for strictly DIY stuff I guess the Foxwell is certainly sufficient.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice feedback on the higher end scanner for some of us that work on more than a handful of cars were are always looking for the next level. Foxwell has plenty to "put up with" for the trade off.


----------



## surfwooder (Nov 6, 2006)

I bought a Foxwell 510 Elite, with BMW preloaded software. Owning 2 BMWs I think having a good up to date scan tool is a necessary addition to my tool box. Since I bought the 2019 Ram 1500 P/U I added the Ram program. Now, the problem is repair documentation of the Z4. I own a 2009 3.0 Z4, and the Congress allowed the "Right to Repair Laws" expire at the end of 2008. Prior to that, every BMW sold in the U.S. was required to be documented, and many publishers published many repair manuals. The most respected for BMW was the Bentley Manuals, which stopped for specific cars, in 2008. Other publishers stopped publishing manuals also, like Chiltons, and others. I have found many repair information on the forums. Be assured, BMW watches these forums for people who get to close to revealing closely guarded proprietary repair information. You'll see the results when researching hardtop convertible repair information. Google puts up a page that says "This information is forbidden. By BMW NA" So, with any scanner, you need to know how to make repairs. Imagine what will become available when electric cars overwhelm the market, as proposed in the future.


----------



## lincolnshibuya (May 30, 2016)

I've been using this $63 scanner on all my cars (Volvo, Mercedes, Toyota, BMW, Cadillac/GM..) and it can scan all the computer modules + some basic services (SAS, Brake Bleed ... ) No need to buy those expensive scanners. The 1st license is free forever, the other makes/brand you have to pay $21 every year. I sometimes just let it expire and just subscribe if needed.










Amazon.com: Autel MaxiAP AP200 OBD2 Scanner Bluetooth Wireless OBDII Auto Diagnostic Tool with Full System Diagnostic, 19 Reset Functions, AutoVIN, Check Engine Light Code Reader for iPhone Android : Automotive


Buy Autel MaxiAP AP200 OBD2 Scanner Bluetooth Wireless OBDII Auto Diagnostic Tool with Full System Diagnostic, 19 Reset Functions, AutoVIN, Check Engine Light Code Reader for iPhone Android: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks really promising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## targaone (May 10, 2018)

I own a foxwell510. But am very disapointed with every part of the foxwell experience.. the 510 is supposed to be able to do multiple cars if you pay for the upgrade. I tried buying ford for 75 or 100 dollars and it would not work. They said if i sent them my 510 they could erase the bmw stuff and try to make it function with ford.. dealt with customer no service and managers and they were useless. Autel can work with 40 or more brands. Foxwell can barely do one. 
So beware its not a system. Its only going to work in a detailed way with bmw.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

My foxwell NT-510 has four brands in it: bought with BMW and have added Toyota/Lexus, GM, and Chrysler. 

The interface for downloading is 1990s tech at best but it does work for most people.


----------



## mace70 (Apr 12, 2015)

Akhil Gupta said:


> I just picked up an Ancel BM700 scanner. I literally just received it last week, based on what I've seen in videos and reviews it will do everything I need it to do...


Do you know if the BM700 has the capability to specifically reset transmission adaptations


----------



## jrs91 (Aug 24, 2014)

Has anyone got experience with the Otofix d1? It apparently licenses the Autel software but costs only hundreds rather than thousands of dollars (Plus an annual subscription, but it's reasonable given what you get imo). Might get one just to keep in the car (and use for my other cars which aren't bmw)...

Also curious why guys use scanners rather than ISTA. Is there any benefit other than easier portability and not having to worry about banging up your computer (or the interior of your car)? ISTA has been so valuable to me not just for diagnosis but learning.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

I use a foxwell NT 510 for scanning and basic service functions so I could avoid using a computer. Very convenient and has never limited me so far. 

No real coding though.


----------



## bludblu (10 mo ago)

Just got a FOXWELL NT530 for my G30 540d 2018. Just a perfect tool for me. Look like it replaces the NT510 therefore it works for model year 2018 and up.


----------



## habbyguy (Feb 8, 2020)

I went with the Autophix 7910, which (AFAICT) does what the Foxwell unit does. I also have the obligatory laptop loaded with INPA / ISTA, but find that the ~$100 Autophix unit will do pretty much everything I really need to do. I've been very happy with it, and use it regularly in "regular OBD mode" to help with non-BMW vehicles.


----------



## Racer700 (Dec 31, 2015)

I have tried a couple different apps and scanners. So far the ease of use and ability to also program using Bimmergeeks Pro tool is quite good with the ability to log and file everything you have done. Just order the appropriate WIFI device, download the level of app to your phone and you are off to the races. The amount of detail given when diagnosing is very nice and very easy to use.


----------



## Morfm3 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a cheap Autool X50....about 6 years old....that's a great addition on my E36. It doesn't do a lot, but it does plenty and makes resetting the 
repetitive code much simpler. The car had a replacement engine when I bought it and the manifold had a vacuum line for the fuel pressure regulator 
if it was located at the back of the fuel rail. This car has it under the driver's seat, so the line is blocked off, but something still sets off the computer that there's 
an evaporative leak. I've been through the entire system, new charcoal canister (ouch), new silicone lines, new air pump, new purge valve, new gas cap, etc. Had it
smoke tested several times and got nothing. The vacuum line is something no one can ID, but process of elimination says it's the only thing possible. There will no doubt
be some nay-sayers to this, but most of the techs who look when I tell them what it does finally agree with me.
The autool lets me reset easily and quickly by pressing few buttons when the code pops. No more getting down to plug in my bigger analyzer.
It also saved me money by throwing a code that told me I needed to clean the MAF (I forget the code number...I'm old). I cleaned the MAF wire and not only did the
code go away but the engine performance improved a bit as did the gas mileage. Pretty good for $40.
Also, the analyzers at the inspection stations in North Carolina don't like plugging into the AUTOOL pigtail, so you have to pull it so the analyzer can plug directly into the OBD port
under the dash. Now that the car is over 20 years old, now all it needs is the safety check, so I don't need to disconnect any more.


----------



## tropicalm3 (Sep 1, 2015)

What about the Otofix that BMW Doctor promotes on youtube? Anybody tried that one?


----------



## HooperPC (Dec 1, 2020)

I got the 510 Elite in 2020. It worked fine for simple code read and clears on a 2012 528ix (F10). Then I got a used 2006 X3. It had multiple repair issues. I wanted to see more of the scanner tools, and was scrolling thru the Foxwell menus. I chose service functions. And then chose back button , then removed the scanner, shutting off the car key.
The next time I tried to start the car, it cranked with no start. Turned out Foxwell triggered the EWS and immobilized the car !! Fault codes 2737 and 27A4. The Foxwell 510 Elite could not repair it!

That's why I setup a laptop with BMW easy tools, INPA, ISTA, WinKFP, NCS expert, etc to fix the problem the Foxwell caused. Car was out of service for a month. I contacted Foxwell and reported this bug, but they never replied. They release updates regularly, maybe its fixed?

So for quick read and clear codes, use the Fox, but I turn to the original software for in depth diagnosis and troubleshooting


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Check for update for foxwell. People have said they could align ews with the 510.


----------



## redram (8 mo ago)

The Otofix D1 may, for some, replace ISTA in most respects. If you want to deal with IMMO systems, then go with the Otofix IM1 and pay for the diagnostic tools license. Then you have all that the D1 does plus can make keys. Personally I use ISTA+ for all my diagnostic needs and have a laptop that is solely used for that - I do have INPA for the older cars on it as well. However, my recent discovery is BimmerCode and BimmerLink available through your phone's app store. It requires an OBDII dongle and the best one I've found for that is the Vgate iCar Pro Bluetooth. Use BimmerCode if you have some minor coding to do or BimmerLink if you are doing diagnostics. They are both great. If you have complex programming to do, then I'd recommend a stout voltage stabilizer on your car, your laptop be plugged in to its powersupply and ISTA P. If anyone has some cost-effective suggestions for coding keys on an F-series vehicle, I'm all ears.


----------



## redram (8 mo ago)

andrewwynn said:


> Check for update for foxwell. People have said they could align ews with the 510.


"Align" an immobilizer system?? Perhaps you mean to "align" its signal with the DME?


----------



## Dekero (Oct 14, 2019)

I had the Foxwell NT530 and was quite happy with it... But wanted more...

Upgraded to an Autel Mk808 and while it was right at $400 it is way more powerful than the NT530 and can also reset the aTransfer cae which the foxwell and most others cannot.. which force you to use ISTA+ and I'm sorry that software just never impressed me... And always had me chasing rabbit holes that had nothing to do with the actual problem...

Take a look at the Autel MK808 you won't be disappointed... Not quite pro level... But damn close and half the cost.


----------



## gulfstar79 (6 mo ago)

I have and use the Foxwell NT530 and like it...one thing you have to have if you want to upgrade or add a vehicle to the Foxwell line is a Windows capable computer...luckily I had an older Windows machine, but they will not play well with any Apple product, so make sure you have access. When I got my 530, I actually had to download the BMW software, even though it was supposed to come on the machine, so make sure the one you buy actually has it preloaded and not just "available" if you don't have a windows capable computer and internet access to that computer.


----------



## Mike1960 (May 30, 2021)

Does anyone know if any of these can program a replacement headlight module? 

Thanks.


----------



## redram (8 mo ago)

Mike1960 said:


> Does anyone know if any of these can program a replacement headlight module?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sure most, if not all, of them can. However,. the easiest and simplest way I know of to do things like that is to use Bimmercode on your phone (modest fee) using a Vgate iCar Pro Bluetooth dongle that is also not expensive. It handles programming very nicely and efficiently.


----------



## Mike1960 (May 30, 2021)

redram said:


> I'm sure most, if not all, of them can. However,. the easiest and simplest way I know of to do things like that is to use Bimmercode on your phone (modest fee) using a Vgate iCar Pro Bluetooth dongle that is also not expensive. It handles programming very nicely and efficiently.


Thanks,

I have BimmerCode (I use the yellow OBD Enet cable with iPhone adapter without any issues) & for the money it's a great coder. And I have all the cheat sheets, but never saw where you could do something like what was asked in my post?

Thanks.


----------



## chrisbhedrick_3157 (11 mo ago)

Icarscan , but the 220$ one that comes with 10 subscriptions to maintence , ie reset brakes and bleed , Tpms, ect, I use it for my Porsche and Bmw f25 2915. Dies everything I need and feel dives the hell out if the modules plus you can actuate them and vide battery. No coding though.


----------

